# Curly Maple Goblet



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a hold of a nice piece of Curly Maple and had some scrap Ash and Walnut laying around. The Walnut veneer that outlines around the curly maple worked out nicely on this one. The Ash stem had some interesting mineral streaks that also added it's charm. It came out 3 1/2" X 8 3/4" and holds 15 ounces of ice cold beer (with a little room for the suds of course)!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You really have those down to a science don't you. Beautiful work.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree:yes:
awesome work:thumbsup:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent! A goblet with segements, it has come together to make a goblet thats very unusal and great to look at, a keeper in my book. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awesome. Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful. I'd love to see a build thread on one of those. Great job.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Superb!

I've got a few pieces of curly maple, half of a baseball bat blank (ash), and some bits of walnut.

All I'm missing is the veneer and talent :laughing:


----------

